# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  المستثمرون في البورصة القطرية يتحولون من الهواية إلى الاحتراف

## حسان القضاة

اللدغات المتتالية والخسائر المؤلمة التي تعرض لها المستثمرون القطريون دفعتهم إلى التحول من مجرد مضاربين هواة على الأسهم إلى مستثمرين محترفين يحاولون اكتساب ثقافة

أكثر...

----------

